# Standing Out From The Crowd



## Lindy (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been thinking about what makes any one soap maker stand out from the crowd?  So I would like to post this question here because I think it is important to be able to answer this when we're selling our soap.

So what do you do differently than your competition?  Why would I buy your soap instead of B's down the street?

For me my answer is that although we all make good soap, each soapmaker has their own methods and ingredients.  My soaps all contain Raw Silk and are made from scratch.  

So now it's your turn - I am really looki9ng forward to readin gyour responses because you are all probably going to inspire me again.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## rubato456 (Jun 8, 2009)

hey lindy i'll jump in.....i am devoted to making strictly vegan soaps. no animal products of any kind....or honey or silk.  i wrap each bar individually in 100% recycled products, using corrugated paper, reusing ribbon and buttons. i've also added vegan lip balms.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 9, 2009)

My thing is a hard, long lasting moisturizing bar. My Moto is 'LUxury Soap' and that's what I aim for. And of course it has to be creamy and lots of bubbles. Quality is First priority.

I am too creative and love the decorative end of the soap too; along with packaging. So usually when you see my stuff it looks pretty fancy.

In the long run I guess I would catch the eye of those looking for gifts.


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Lindy

When I actual do get going I will be focussing on Olive Oil based soaps 100-75% olive oil. But I love colour so a majourity of my soaps are fun and funky. This will work for me I hope, because my compotion is focussing on the all natural. And it should mesh well with my mineral make up and my other bath and body products.


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmmmm.....well, I put silk and shea butter in most of my soaps, but not all; and I have a large range of all natural, but then I have the bright, fun and funky too.....

Something for everyone? :roll:   

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay so you're at a fair and there is another soaper just over there selling soaps too and a customer comes up and asks you - straight out - why would I buy your soap instead of that lady's over there?

How will you answer that because usually it is a test by the customer who are looking for "something" besides soap to base their purchase one......
************************************************

Great answers by the way........


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

my goal is a non drying formula.  I'm not good at decorating soap and am struggling to acheive nice colors.

so my goal "formula first".


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Lindy:

If someone asks me what I have to offer over my competition, I say this:

"Each soapmaker is unique.  Most of us create our own recipes geared toward our own goals and create beautiful effective bars of soap in the process.  I find certain oils and scents appeal and work for me.  Mary finds other oils and scents, and Sheri does, too.  So, you have three very unique soap shops to pick and choose from; and there is nothing wrong with buying from all three!"    

Instead of competing, I seek to educate the customer on buying homemade soaps that contain their own glycerin and do not contain detergents.  In this, we are all together.  I like it that way.   :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Jun 9, 2009)

I totally agree - it is more important to educate.  I never put down my competitors, but rather let them know what I do that is different from other soapmakers in my area.  I find it really unprofessional and belittling to myself to diss my competition.  I've had people come to me and ask if these are the same soaps as are available at the Farmer's Market - when I tell them that no those are made by so'n'so I've had them tell me good because they don't like her soap.  I still won't make a negative comment.  There are a lot of times I get into a discussion with customers about how soap is made, and what some of the different methods are.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 9, 2009)

Geez - I am so not with it the last couple of days - I love the ideas everyone put forward on what they do different and how you're marketing .Tanya I'm with you with trying to make something for everyone.

How many soapmakers does everyone have for competition in their area?  I have one main one and 2 others that do it casually.


----------



## Blossom (Jun 9, 2009)

*something for everyone...*

I do both CP and MP soap. Each one appeals to a different audience. 

Both are fun and brightly colored. I like happy stuff! I promote my MP soap as 'no more boring bathtimes'. Because, quite honestly, while I do love most cp soap, the lack of color is a downer for me.

I color my cp with pop micas. Even though they do fade a bit and there is (even though they say no) some color morph. I like the vibrancy of the colors. And my customers seem to agree.

I have a LOT of local competition. Not just from soapers, but from every MLM company you can think of. And I seem to hear of new ones every single day.


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2009)

At the two markets I participate in there is one other CP (OO only) soaper and one MP soaper.  Both of these ladies focus on other products first - the CPer makes candles and aromatherapy skincare; the MPer makes candles.  If I don't have a scent or type of soap a customer is looking for I direct them to either of these other ladies....what goes around comes around in my book.

If someone asks I let them know I include all naturally inspired soaps in my range as well as unscented, and also fun and pretty soap, and that most of my soap is based around my key recipe.  I find people just go with the smell they like mostly, not really caring what is in the soap.

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Jun 9, 2009)

*x*

if someone were to ask me why buy your soap instead of hers, i would immediately say-because i formulated my soaps to give you rich creamy lather, even in hard water.  i worked very hard to get that rich, thick shaving cream-like lather. (thank heaven for castor oil!)

this is the main  thing my customers always complimented me on.

i think fragrance, packaging and presentation will sell your product first, but the goodness of your soap will make them a repeat customer.


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm pretty much like Tanya - I have a bit of everything. The "all natural" soaps, the ones with FO's and fun colours, and I have some B&B stuff too - I think that's what may set me apart from other soapmakers in the area (there's only 1 - and I know they only sell soap, nothing else).

By adding more products to my line I'm able to attract more people. I plan to do up gift baskets with various products in them, which I think will be a hit in my area since we're a small town with not a lot of options when it comes to shopping for gifts.

As far as competition goes - I only have one competitor (that I know of), and she lives 4 hours away. I don't expect to see her at any of the craft shows I plan to go into. She is a college student and appears to be doing the soap thing on the side for extra cash - she has a website, but it doesn't look very professional (not bashing, just saying! ) I'm honestly not too worried about her.


----------



## rszuba (Jun 10, 2009)

i am pretty much in sync with kathleen and tanya. if a customer is looking for something that i don't have, i do direct them to the other soapers at the shows. ... i believe the possibilities are endless and we each create something unique--that's what i love about the whole thing. and my vision is to bring healthy, creative, elegance,natural, fun food for your skin while transporting your mind to someplace pleasant.


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jun 10, 2009)

There is only one CP at the markets I visit and she is all natural and only sells soap. I am hopping that when I do go to market that my artistic flair will draw people over, also the fact that I will sell more than soap, and from what I see no one  else will be selling mineral make up. I realy hope that that will draw people and then they will purchase from me because they like what they see and smell.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm finding that by having my B&B products along side my soaps is working really well.  My competition in town only sell soap.  In time I want to add mineral make-up but at this point I have no idea how to make it so I have some research to do there.

I think it's so cool that there are so many people here that have that cooperative attitude of being willing to send your customers to your competitor if you don't have what they are looking for.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## heartsong (Jun 10, 2009)

*x*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> I'm finding that by having my B&B products along side my soaps is working really well.  My competition in town only sell soap.  In time I want to add mineral make-up but at this point I have no idea how to make it so I have some research to do there.
> 
> I think it's so cool that there are so many people here that have that cooperative attitude of being willing to send your customers to your competitor if you don't have what they are looking for.
> 
> ...



 www.makingcosmetics.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

I am the only soap maker in town , for now . I use silk in all  and milks in a lot of my recipes.  I have a basic line of soap with more a more natural look plus a whimsical line that is fun or funky and a luxury line ,plus I just started a baby line. ( Having a pregnant DIL is awesome , she has turned me onto so many possibilities). I have 6 soap in the first 3 categories and 3 so far for baby.Shampoo bars , lotions bars , scrubs , body butters , balms and a few  B&B items. I can't do it all at once and will add more as I go. Being the only one here , I am trying to have something for everyone. Whew !!
I too would direct people to someone who might have what they are looking for.

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Monet - when I tried the link it takes me somewhere else.... I think there is something wrong with the site right now and I'll keep trying it.

Kitn - I love your stuff!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Mineral makeup is a lot of fun to make, I dabbled in it a couple years ago , just for personal use ..It is like making soap , there are so many combinations one can make. Beware it could also be addicting.  :wink: 

Kitn


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 12, 2009)

> Mineral makeup is a lot of fun to make, I dabbled in it a couple years ago , just for personal use ..It is like making soap , there are so many combinations one can make. Beware it could also be addicting.


 
Thanks for the heads-up!  Ha.  Just what I would need -- another addiction to add to beading, scrapbooking, card-making, and soaping.  But it has intrigued me, too.


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jun 12, 2009)

lol, addicting is an understatment. There are SSSOOOO many colours you can make, lol.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 12, 2009)

I absolutely REFUSE to let myself get started in cosmetics!! I'd be bankrupt in no time!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 13, 2009)

*x*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> I'm finding that by having my B&B products along side my soaps is working really well.  My competition in town only sell soap.  In time I want to add mineral make-up but at this point I have no idea how to make it so I have some research to do there.
> 
> I think it's so cool that there are so many people here that have that cooperative attitude of being willing to send your customers to your competitor if you don't have what they are looking for.
> 
> ...



  let's try it again!

somertset cosmetic co  ( 'google")

http://www.makingcosmetics.com/home-8.html


----------



## Lindy (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Monet!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> I absolutely REFUSE to let myself get started in cosmetics!! I'd be bankrupt in no time!



ROFL aint that the truth. Just don't let yourself get started until the cash is rolling in from selling your gorgeous soap.

Kitn


----------



## oldragbagger (Jun 21, 2009)

*geared to sensitive skin*

A little background........

I have the most sensitive skin on the planet.  A lot of soaps that are supposed to be mild/moisturizing and formulated for sensitive skin (I am talking primarily commercial soaps here) make me feel like my skin is being boiled off.  

I have been dealing my whole like with itchy skin also.  I mean, sometimes I would have to get up in the middle of the night and apply Lanacane to my arms because of the itch.  Everyday after my shower I had to spend time applying lotions to every inch of my body or face scratching my dry skin all day.

A fateful encounter with a natural bar of castile soap changed my life.  After that bar I ordered 6 more bars of natural soaps in different formulations to see what felt good and worked for me.  Some things worked better than others, but the bottom line is I am no longer scratching and I haven't applied lotion after a shower in several months.  

Ever heard the phrase "physician, heal thyself?"  I became interested in making my own soaps because I wanted to come up with soap recipes that were geared toward my special skin problems. I want to take the best of what I experienced and make it even better.

Since I began making soaps and talking about them to others (incessantly, I might add) I can't believe how many people I have met who have echoed my experiences with skin issues.  (It almost makes me wonder how many of these problems have been caused in the first place by the commercial concoctions we trust to clean and care for our skin).  I am soaping for them, and for my family, and for myself.

I am not too interested in the artisan stuff.  There are folks out there much more creative and artistic than I who do an absolutely beautiful job with those soaps, and I appreciate their beauty as much as the next person.  But my goal is to come up with the mildest and most moisturizing bars possible.  Bars that will not irritate super-sensitive skin and that will sooth the itch.  A nice lather and a delicious scent would just be icing on the cake.  I know it's do-able because I experienced soaps with these qualities to varying degrees when I was conducting my own research .  

I'll know if my soaps work the way I want them to because I am the perfect test subject, along with several friends and acquaintances who have similar skin problems who have agreed to test for me.  

If I am successful in what I hope to create, this will be my niche. And if I only come up with one absolutely perfect bar that can give you silky, smooth, itch free skin, that would be enough for me.

Becky


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, Becky, I would like to suggest extra virgin olive oil soap with marshmallow root water.

 8)


----------



## oldragbagger (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, I have already made a couple of batches of all olive oil soap.  Waiting for it to cure is driving me nuts because I have heard that it is the best for sensitive skin.  And as simple as it sounds, if that is what works, then that will be the route for me.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 24, 2009)

..


----------

